

The 10x Angel. The 0x Angel - boyd
http://hunterwalk.com/2015/01/20/the-10x-angel-the-0x-angel/

======
api
I've seen some of these things, at least second hand.

I can indeed think of another one.

0x angels (and advisors, etc.) constantly throw new ideas at the founders and
team without first doing at least a little bit of thought and research. Since
they're investors, many (esp. less experienced) founders feel almost obligated
to listen to this advice, resulting in a lot of wasted time and SQUIRREL!

"Yeah, I know you're getting early traction with your remote cloud monitoring
app, but what if you could really remove nose hairs from a yak in only one
step? I know people who would pay BIG for that!"

SQUIRREL!

